# 1942 Columbia War Era



## Vincer (May 28, 2016)

I picked this up along with several other bicycles the other day. From what I've been able to learn is it appears to be a Columbia model VG 295 war era bicycle.  The serial number is G68825. There is no chrome on the bike and It appears to be complete and original with the exception of the pedals. If you look at the photos carefully, it has a two-piece frame which I haven't been able to find any information on. If anyone has any information on a Columbia two-piece bike and could post I'd be very much appreciative. 

All comments appreciated.

Thanks, Vince


----------



## bikeyard (May 29, 2016)

Never seen one that is in two halves like that.  I'm curious if that is factory or a previous owner modification .  Looks well done.  They offered a compax during that time period that came apart as well


----------



## Bozman (May 29, 2016)

I've never seen one as a two part bicycle. Very cool find.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2016)

Is @MrColumbia around today?


----------



## Vincer (May 29, 2016)

I saw the Compax but this doesn't look anything like that and it does not appear to be a modification. I'll take some additional photos later of the connection points. From my perspective, this looks to be factory made. 

Vince


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 29, 2016)

I have seen quite a few of these Columbia lightweights from the 1940s, but that is the first I've seen with a two piece frame.It looks like some sort of compact/disassembly type variation for storage/shipping. The presence of an Allen head screw is interesting. Modern bikes use the Allen head screws almost exclusively today, but the system dates back to the turn of the 20th century. It certainly existed at the time this bike was made. What an interesting frame design.

Do you find that the design softens the frame noticeably, or is it pretty solid when you put weight on it?


----------



## Vincer (May 29, 2016)

That's a good question. I've not put any weight on it yet as I have not tried to ride it but it seems to be solid and as sturdy as any of my other bikes. I'll check that further when I take additional photos later. 
I appreciate the insight.

Vince


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)

Very cool. The two piece frame is new to me.


----------



## Vincer (May 29, 2016)

As promised, I took some more photos of the two frame attachment points. The bike is not rideable but I put weight on it and tried to twist and turn the frame. I have to say that it appears to be very solid. I decided to remove the two bolts and separate the two halves. If you look at the attachment points this definitely does not appear to be anything other than factory original? What do you think?

Vince


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2016)

View attachment 322435 View attachment 322436
View attachment 322438
View attachment 322439 View attachment 322440[/QUOTE]

Cool! Looks original to me.


----------



## bikeyard (May 30, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 322435 View attachment 322436
> View attachment 322438
> View attachment 322439 View attachment 322440




Cool! Looks original to me.[/QUOTE]
I agree, it looks og.


----------



## 37schwinn (May 30, 2016)

Very cool! Reminds me of this experimental from Columbia.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 30, 2016)

That does look factory to me. If it was a home job, that whole tube would have been hollow, would it not? You would have had to weld in material to get enough substance around the joint, if it was a home job. But that looks clean and as if the tube was always solid around where the joint is, and that it is not just a plain, hollow frame tube. I think this is a factory take-down bike, at least based on these shots.


----------



## Vincer (May 30, 2016)

I agree with all the comments above. Considering the period (1942), I don't doubt that bicycle manufacturers were experimenting with take-down bikes for military use. Since no one seems to have seen one like this before, or in any period literature, this may have been a prototype that never made it into production or was one from a very limited run. As I said, I have no doubt that this was manufactured this way. Its a pretty cool bike that I'm sure will clean up nicely. Thank you all for weighing in.

Vince


----------



## kzoflyer (May 30, 2016)

Never seen a Columbia like that. Certainly looks factory done. It'd be hard to modify it with all that original paint. Well done joints.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 31, 2016)

Factory prototype. Only a few were made. I think there is one like it in Columbia's collection stored away. 

By the way, the bike shown by 37schwinn is not a Columbia prototype. The picture taken off my site is a *Huffman Model HF-777 Folding Bicycle *according to Johan Willaert of the liberator web site.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## Vincer (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Bozman,

Because of its rarity, I'm not sure whether I should restore it or just make it ridable. I believe I saw on another thread where you had restored a very similar Columbia model VG 295 bike. If I decide to restore it are the decals readily available? I like how yours turned out.

Thanks, Vince


----------



## Vincer (Jun 8, 2016)

Now that I look at the thread more closely it looks like it was HUFFMANBILL that had the restored 1942 Columbis VG 295 bike. HUFFMANBILL do you have a source for the decals if I decide to restore the bike?

Thanks,

Vince


----------

